# Seeking to get liability insurance from RLI, anyone have a link?



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey all, I've decided that getting insurance through RLI is going to best fit my budget. I was going to get it through the soapmakers guild but i just cant justify the $500 price tag. I've read that I can get a policy through RLI for somewhere around $200 with an income cap of $5,000 per year and insured up to 1M. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Anyone else get a specific policy with them? Im new at this and dont want to screw up :crazy:

THANK YOU!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

So you know for sure that you are going to make less than $5000 per year?


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.rlicorp.com/Products/pl.asp


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> So you know for sure that you are going to make less than $5000 per year?


 ya, I cant imagine making more than that this year. If it looks like i need more insurance then I will upgrade to the soapmakers guild. Could you imagine?... That's $416 in sales per month!


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 12, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> http://www.rlicorp.com/Products/pl.asp


 thank you! I just wanted to make sure I was contacting the right company lol!


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

If you did a weekend arts and craft festival you could make $416 in one day.  Are you going after selling aggresively or are you doing a test of the waters type selling?


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 13, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> If you did a weekend arts and craft festival you could make $416 in one day.  Are you going after selling aggresively or are you doing a test of the waters type selling?


 Really? wow, just going to test the waters really. If it booms...and it might then i think i will have to just bite the bullet and upgrade to a more suitable policy. Im really a bad procrastinator so i think starting small will be my ticket. (for now) but...If I had more time off Id be marketing like gangbusters and hitting all the fairs. Id love to do it full time.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2013)

I've done $1,500 in a weekend....


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2013)

My December sales are usually about $6,500.00


----------



## Crocoturtle (Feb 13, 2013)

so what happens if you go over the income cap? Just buy more insurance?


----------



## Lindy (Feb 13, 2013)

I would think you would just need to transfer to a company that has a higher coverage.....


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 13, 2013)

Lindy said:


> My December sales are usually about $6,500.00


 Wow That is amazing and totally inspiring! I had no idea it could be that fruitful! congrats! this is food for thought.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 13, 2013)

Crocoturtle said:


> so what happens if you go over the income cap? Just buy more insurance?



You will have to find a different insurer. RLI only covers the product sold in the first $5,000 in income. After that, its not covered. Just to be on the safe side, I would just go ahead and get established with an insurance policy that allows for a much higher income and more products covered to begin with. I prefer the HSMG insurance policy because as long as I offer soap, it covers lotions, candles/tarts, etc. Changing insurance companies is a pain in the arse LOL


----------

